# Bruxism



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

I never thought of myself as stressed but after years of IBS and grinding my teeth A LOT I have to think otherwise. But it is HOW I handle it that is the problem- everyone with IBS probably understands what I mean. So does anyone else grind or clench their teeth? Does the gnashing of your teeth help make your bowels gnash too?







Are all IBSers anxious type people with nail biting, teeth grinding and fidgeting, etc?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have TMJ from grinding my teeth almost to nubs! I've been wearing a nightguard splint at night for 20 years. If I don't, I grind, grind, grind and my jaws and ears start aching. Talk to your dentist. They are very familiar with this condition. From what I read here, we're a bunch of anxious folks with alot of secondary complaints to IBS.


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes I wear a splint. But I sometimes wake up in the night biting down hard on the thing and all that clenching is as bad for me as grinding (only my teeth aren't affected that way). So we all have secondary complaints like this? If we were cool







about life then no IBS? If we lived on a beach with someone we love and and did nothing all day would our bowels be happy?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I know I would be happy! My dentist is always shocked at how beat up my nightguard is. He checks it 2xyear at my checkups. Since IBS seems to be stress related I think all the other stuff falls right in line, i.e. TMJ, anxiety disorders, etc. Lucky us


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Yeah, i grind too. I've been wearing a night guard for 14 years now. I definately am a stressed out person.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's the list of signs of anxiety. I've experienced most of them.Smothering sensations and Shortness of breathRacing heart, slow heart beat, palpitationsChest PainLump in throat & Difficulty swallowingSkin losing colour (blanching)SweatingShaking or shivering (Visibly or internally)Neck & shoulder pain & numbness in face or headRapid gastric emptyingIndigestion, heartburn, constipation and diarrheaSymptoms of urinary tract infectionSkin rashesWeakness in arms & tingling in the hands or feetElectric shock feeling anywhere in the bodyDry mouthInsomniaNightmaresFears of going mad or losing controlIncreased depression & suicidal feelingsAggressionSymptoms like 'flu'Distorted visionDisturbed hearingHormone problemsHeadaches & feelings of having a tight band around headSore eyesAgoraphobiaCreeping or pins and needles sensations in the skinIncreased sensitivity to light, sound, touch, and smellHyperactivity Dramatic increase in sexual feelingsPain in the face or jaw that resembles a toothache (TMJ)


----------

